# Cockatiel play gyms?



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

So guys, i am thinking of undertaking the task of building my two spoilt teils a play gym like thing for them to hang out on insted of just the tops of their cages. I would like it to be made from natural wood (problerly sticks and branches i find around the area i live in) Not too small, but big enough for them to enjoy themselves. I was going for one on a high stand so i can put it next to the computer, But im not sure about that. Anyway! my question is im wondering is has anyone build their teils anything like this before? If so, what woods/toys (not the scary kind because my teils seem to be anti toy birds) did you use or anything else that could be included in the design! Im wanting to avoid buying those "play gyms" from the pet store because of the non natural wood and the flimsy design and smallness of some of them.:blush: If worse comes to worse and my plans fail, ive seen good natural ones in a pet store out of town, but there expensive as anything

Any ideas?


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I saw this playgym that a guy in my area built for his, it looks pretty basic but fun.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh that looks cool! looks almost exactly what i had in mind! Thank you~


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Check out the sticky on DIY playgyms at the top of the forum too. =)


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

The big one
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/clawnz/gym.jpg

A smaller one in a AVi one 604T
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/clawnz/IMG_3476.jpg

Bottle brush, Paperbark gum, Manuka or Kanuka are all top woods.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's a simple one I put together a few weeks ago out of sticks I found and sisal rope.


----------

